# What year would this stingray be and other questions.



## HEMI426 (Aug 31, 2022)

Would the SN tell what model a bike came as, (Fair Lady, Slik Chic, etc.) All identify markings have been wiped off, the SN is my only hope and the year might tell me something. Thanks for any help.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 31, 2022)

Looks like it is probably a March of 71, Slick Chic  maybe with the rear wheel( if it’s stamped S-2).


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 31, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Would the SN tell what model a bike came as, (Fair Lady, Slik Chic, etc.) All identify markings have been wiped off, the SN is my only hope and the year might tell me something. Thanks for any help.
> 
> View attachment 1688633
> 
> ...



S-2 rear is slik chick S-7 id fair lady


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks, the front rim and tire says S-7, the rear is not Schwinn. Do you know what year it is?


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 31, 2022)

Mar. 71, thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 31, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Thanks, the front rim and tire says S-7, the rear is not Schwinn. Do you know what year it is?



March '71 any remnants of original color? under the badge maybe


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 31, 2022)

That's the OG paint I think, someone used some kinda cleaner thar erased the graghics.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 31, 2022)

The only thing the serial number tells is the year and month the frame was stamped.
That is why there are a million 1970-1972 Coaster Krates when nobody I knew in school ever had or wanted one.
Just like Grey Ghosts and Cotton Pickers, jow many "perfect original" bikes are being sold that were really constructed from a pile of NOS parts on a Hyperformance Pete paint job, seat and silkscreened chainguard.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 31, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> That's the OG paint




My eyes are horrible I had to put my face to the screen. hahaha


----------



## Livmojoe (Aug 31, 2022)

The rear wheel/rear hub doesn't look right, and may have been replaced.  Is it stamped S-2?  It does look like a 20x2.125" width tire but also looks like a Shimano hub instead of a Bendix.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 1, 2022)

The rear has been changed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 1, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Would the SN tell what model a bike came as, (Fair Lady, Slik Chic, etc.) All identify markings have been wiped off, the SN is my only hope and the year might tell me something. Thanks for any help.
> 
> View attachment 1688633
> 
> ...



Do you have this bike in your possession?  Sometimes in the daylight at the right angle you can see a ghost of the original screening of the guard.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes and thanks, I'll try that today.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 1, 2022)

Good thinking, it worked and said Schwinn Sting-ray Fair Lady.  Thanks for all your help, that's why the Cabe is a great place with people always willing to help.


----------

